# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Seafood

## konradadenauer

Lange habe ich gebraucht, um nachvollziehen zu können, warum so viele Einheimische Seefood allem anderen vorziehen.

Heute weiss ich es.

Versucht mal, ohne Zugabe von Chili aus dem lokalen Angebot von Schweine- und Rindfleisch ein schmackhaftes Gericht zuzubereiten.

----------


## walter

Da ist was dran. Habe mir viele Gerichte im Isaan ohne Chili nicht vorstellen können. Da brennts manchmal den eigenartigen Geschmack weg.

----------


## konradadenauer

Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Isaan.

Ist hier im Süden nicht anders.

Ich vermute sogar, dass es in ganz Thailand nicht anders ist.

----------


## walter

Ich frage mich nur wie die Thais vor dem Chili gekocht haben. So wie die Inder mit viel Curry?

Übrigens, was mir damals in Bangkok und auch auf Samui beim Geschäftsessen mit Thais aus höheren Gesellschaftsschichten aufgefallen ist dass diese Küche mit der üblich praktizierten Isaanküche nicht viel gemein hat.

----------


## konradadenauer

Da muss Ich Dir recht geben.

Ich habe auf Grund meines Status schon des öfteren Gelegenheit gehabt, bei gehobenen Anlässen zu speisen.

Dabei wurde jeweils auf den Einsatz von Chili komplett verzichtet. 

Allerdings auch auf Schweine- oder Rindfleisch.

Der Einsatz von Pfeffer war jedoch unverkennbar.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich habe auf Grund meines Status...


du ziehst langsam aber stetig die Lacher auf deine Seite   ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Zitat von konradadenauer
> 
> 
> Ich habe auf Grund meines Status...
> 
> 
> du ziehst langsam aber stetig die Lacher auf deine Seite


Yep, so langsam wird es wirklich laecherlich   ::

----------


## kathu

konrada.............

Darfst Du ueberhaupt mit dem gemeinen Volk noch reden ?

Hast Du denn auch da irgendwo so ein Statussymbol rumhaengen ?

kathu

----------

> Ich vermute sogar, dass es in ganz Thailand nicht anders ist.


Wir kaufen im Makro immer geschnittenes, tiefgekühltes Schweinefleisch. Das muffelt nicht nach Eber.

----------


## walter

Jungs erstmal bei den Oberen mit essen und dann ablästern.   ::  

Muß zur meiner Schande auch gestehen daß ich nach dieser Zeit nur noch tiefste Isaanküche   ::   über drei Jahre lang vor der Nase hatte und erst durch einen netten Herrn davon erlöst wurde.

----------


## konradadenauer

> erst durch einen netten Herrn davon erlöst wurde.


  ::   Ich war es nicht!

----------


## Willi Wacker

ich hab eh immer meinen Koch dabei   ::

----------


## walter

> Zitat von walter
> 
>  erst durch einen netten Herrn davon erlöst wurde.
> 
> 
>    Ich war es nicht!


Na einer muß es doch gewesen sein.   ::

----------

